# Smoked Salmon Gateau



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

10 ounces Scottish smoked salmon 
5 each crepes (8" diameter) -- See Recipe
6 ounces dill shallot cream cheese -- See Recipe 
For the cream cheese 
1 pound cream cheese -- softened 
1 large shallot -- minced 
2 tablespoons fresh dill -- chopped 
1 tablespoon lemon juice 
salt and white pepper -- to taste


For the crepes
1 cup all-purpose flour 
1 cup milk 
3 each eggs
1/4 cup unsalted butter -- melted 
pinch salt 
pinch nutmeg

&nbsp

&nbsp

Put a sheet of plastic food wrap over an inverted cheese cake pan so that there is appx. 6" of plastic hanging over all around.(This is your working surface to assemble gateau so that when you are done the plastic may be folded up around the finished product to keep it fresh before serving and the inverted cake pan can be your 'cake dish' to serve off of.) 
1 large slice of smoked salmon is appx. 1 ounce. Cut 10 of these slices in half so that you have 20 1/2 ounce slices. 
Now begin to layer gateau: crepe,1 1/2 ounce cream cheese spread over surface, 5 half pieces of salmon layered to cover crepe, next crepe, cream cheese, salmon ect... till you have 4 layers and 1 crepe on top. 4 layers of filling with 1 crepe to top, thats a total of 5 crepes to make the gateau. 
Cut round gateau into 8 sections, serve section with mixed greens and a nice complementary vinaigrette. 
For the dill shallot creme cheese


Fold all ingrediants together. Use immediately or refridgerate. 
For the crepes


Make batter and refrigerate for 20 min. before useing. 
In a moderately hot teflon pan pour enough batter to coat bottom of pan with a thin film, it may be necessary to only cook the crepe on one side because of thinness, cook until done(appx.2 min.) 
Let cool, use or wrap tightly and freeze.


----------

